# the love of my life. (pic heavy)



## CharmmyBunny (Sep 12, 2012)

this is my love bunny charmmy (i havent been on in a long time and though you probably dont know me i apologize for that because i would really like to know you)

shes and oddball a very sweet adorable oddball to be sure. shes very smart too. she is quite inquisitive and like exploring sometimes i move things around the house just so she can have some fun with seeing whats moved. (though its kind of funny to see her notice this shouldnt be here this belongs there!) 
she does have some odd behaviors though. her favorite places to flop are in front of the tv when we are in the room so she can keep an eye on us. and her other favorite spot is to lay right next to me on the couch but should anyone else be sitting on the couch they must remove themselves. and shes not shy about telling them. she will gently grab their hand with her mouth and toss it like her ball. shes never been aggressive though she just wants them to move so she can be with me and once they remove themselves she promptly flops down facing me or even laying against me.

but sometimes she gets a little more.... needy? she will decide that she wants to have... relations.... with me. and will grab my arm with her fore limbs and pull it to her and (sometimes) grab on with her teeth( can be painful) then proceed to hump my arm. she will grunt and run around me in circles and follow me all over the house. (unless i go into a "no no" area she wont go into the kitchen or bathroom and never has) and sometimes she will even squeek and kinda jump when doing it at the end and then flop down satisfied for a while.... she will also do this to my feet and legs.this behavior is reserved for me though sometimes my rm can trick her into doing it to him. and when she wants it she wants it and lets me know in no small way shes going to have it. and about once every couple weeks she starts pulling out her fur and creates a nest. its a little sad but very sweet. do to her behavior towards me i thought maybe ive sexed her wrong? but both vets ive taken her to have said shes a girl and even a bunny breeder i know has said shes a girl. (she does have an appt for a spay next month)

shes very sweet and affectionate and will give away kisses like they are going out of style. and always wants some petting. and when i get out of the shower i need to be cleaned especially my hair (i suppose i dont do a good job). and if you dont open the treats fast enough she will try to open it for you. 

im her special friend and shes my little love. 

heres some pictures of her just being her.


----------



## cwolfec (Sep 12, 2012)

Ooohh she is so sweet! :hearts The first pic is my favorite! It sounds like it's time to get her spayed so she doesn't "love" on your arm so much


----------



## lauratunes12 (Sep 12, 2012)

Sounds like the poor thing wants a baby! Spaying should definitely help the "loving". 

She's adorable, good luck with her!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 12, 2012)

:inlove: Second the neuter thing, it's time. Some females can really be pesty too.


----------



## CharmmyBunny (Sep 12, 2012)

oh she is adorable, shes got quite the personality! whenever some walks in she has to greet them and whenever they leave she has to say bye. oh she is a character. and yeah spaying is the number one right now for her.


----------



## CharmmyBunny (Sep 13, 2012)

lately we have been doing things to update the house and last night we were retiling the kitchen floor and i was grouting it so we moved the stove into the living room and off to the side so we could do the floor underneath the stove. and also our cat recently had a bout with fleas so we decided to cover the floor in borax. )its perfectly animal sfae just not flea safe) after we let the borax sit on the floor and soak in and we weere done grouting and tiling the kitchen floor we vaccumed up the borax. and charmmy got to run around we didnt want her ingesting the borax even if it is animal safe. normally she just gets to run around as she pleases but she sleeps in her cage at night and then sometimes if too many things are going on she stays in there so she doesnt get underfoot with too many people. but we found out the borax took all the scent out of the carpet (though if you need something to lift some really bad stains borax works great and softens the carpet too!) she began to go crazy after investigating the giant stove and sniffing all around she was greatly displeased with all the changes and began to thump and grunt at the stove and start rubbing herself on her favorite spots on the floor she even rechinned her food bowl it was all quite funny and when we began to laugh she just went nuts it was quite the sight. maybe next time we will have to make sure theres less changes! she also ran around the room making sure everythign else was in its proper spot!


----------



## littl3red (Sep 13, 2012)

I don't know if it's with all rabbits, but I know Teddy is very sensitive to changes in her environment. I brought home a small cordless vacuum cleaner to clean out her cage, and after she saw it charging up in the corner, she started thumping like mad. She gets used to things like that after a few hours though. It took her a couple days to get over her change of cages.


----------



## CharmmyBunny (Sep 13, 2012)

oh yeah she is very displeased with the stove right now she thinks it is some kind of enemy she will thump at it and then run to me and then grunt and run around the stove thump at it lung at it i dont know. hahaha oh its quite cute though


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Sep 13, 2012)

What an angel! Of course she is the light of your life! I can just picture her running and thumping and chinning at all the changes...so funny! I am laughing, too!!!


----------



## CharmmyBunny (Sep 14, 2012)

oh god its hilarious she hates the stove and just has this grudge against its existance she will see it thump and then do the bunny 500! go back thump grunt lung run to me thump run to it thump run the bunny 500! hahaha and now she is flopped right at my feet licking them and it tickles like crazy


----------



## CharmmyBunny (Sep 14, 2012)

so i figured i would share some pictures of my other animals as they are just as sweet and cute as miss charmmy so heres some pictures!

this is tinker toy shes a cute little blue rat with a real mousy face and she not very big at all she never has been 





this is miss miya shestinkers daughter and shes got a cute little heart shape marking on her back shes super funny because she hates charmmy! she will sit at the edge of the cage and huff and puff and snort and reach out and try and swipe and when charmmy jumps on over she does every time she will grab and pull out a tuft of charmmys fur! and then charmmy will run away but if you take her out to play with charmmy she is just omg its huge run away run awayyyyyy!!!





then there is soxy tinkers son and miss miyas brother hes a puddle and a real chubster





and his best friend and miss miya's boyfriend zaki who is a real laid back boy with just beautiful face he was going to be sold as snake food though i have no idea why especially because of he is himalayan 





and then there is mr. kitty he recently had an emergency vet visit and this was after we got him home from the hospital and a blood transfusion he was so tired he fell asleep in the middle of cleaning his shaved paw.





i have to get a new picture of draco but hes my albino california king snake this was just after i got him and he was covered in scrapes this was after his first shed with me and most of the cuts were better and healing by then but he was in bad shape when i first got him hes a really sweet guy though and very well socialized considering his past. 





i dont have any pictures of the tarantula or toad and fish i should get some.... and for good measure heres charmmy being a silly


----------



## littl3red (Sep 14, 2012)

Wow, who was selling a himalayan as food? He's beautiful. I know of a pet store who had a double-rex rat come in and they thought he was sick. Nope, just extra special! Unfortunately, nobody would buy him, just because double-rexes look so ill.


----------



## CharmmyBunny (Sep 14, 2012)

i have a normal pet store i go to but i was really sick for a bit and didnt feel like going all the way down there (they take very good caare of their animals there and are really nice people with very socialized pets they also have some rats and mice that are just for food but they are rather agressive and the ones that are for pets are kept in cages with no more than 3 or 4 to a cage and they have several but anyways)
i went to this other store and they had him in a tank with a lot of rats and i asked if i could hold him and they were like "they are for food so no." and i was like O.O . this store is a reptile store (i have my snake and i buy him F/T and had to pick one up) hes was obviously BRED and a hymi so uh ill buy him i got him for like 2$ he was barely 5 weeks old too!!! i was honestly shocked. 
at the pet store i normally go to they get a lot of varities of rats dumbos blues rex double rex and complete hairless. they get all sorts even some hymi's but i was just so shocked at the other store that they would sell a hymi and such a well tempered one i suppose they know nothign about rats and dont pay attention to them because they are a reptiles store but still. 
at my normal store i will go through their "food" section and play with some rats and tell them that some should be pets not food and they always listen to me. and when i saved BB they even gave me a super discount because they knew i was trying to save her from the people who wanted her for food.


----------



## Alee C. (Sep 14, 2012)

Charmmy is soo cute


----------



## CharmmyBunny (Sep 15, 2012)

aww thank you shes being a lazy bun today its pretty hot so ive got a fan and frozen bottlein the cage for her and shes just loving it!


----------



## CharmmyBunny (Sep 25, 2012)

yay so i made my bun the nic cage and it works out great she loves it and its fantastic the thing is huge through for our tiny place but ill sacrifice space any day so she can have more. i started up my new job is why i wanted ot get it done so quickly because i knew she would now be in it most of the day and she gets out when i gte home still. she seems a lot happier and less destructive with it. and i was having problems before with her potty (after i moved her to the new cage and the potty into a different corner) but she stopped pooping everywhere and digging the potty litter out and is now gone back to pooping and peeing in the box there are some stray pellets, but not that many! so yay!!! 

shes so good the only thing is the cage is right next to my bed and the second level is the same heights as my bed. so when i wake up in the morning shes staring right at me. and well thats a little creepy but when i start moving she starts running around and chewing on the bars going WAKE UP TIME WAKE UP TIME!


----------



## CosmosMomma (Sep 25, 2012)

Oh my goodness Lauren. Charmmy and Cosmo could be twins if it wasn't for her being a lop! I'm making them "honorary twinnies"  

Also, I loove your rats. So adorable D:


----------



## CharmmyBunny (Sep 25, 2012)

lol im sure she would love that! you know its so funny when i fist saw her both her ears stood up nd then one fell and then the other fell down but its hilrious because shekinda has big ear carriages so shes got two big bumps on her head that makes the top of her head look like i spike it it makes me laugh but it gives her this extra character i think!!! 
and my rats oh god they are just too sweet huh!? 
yay for cosmo and charmmy!


----------



## CharmmyBunny (Sep 29, 2012)

charmmy took a break from the humping for a while and now she is back to it. unfortuntely i have to wait for my paycheck to get her spayed but oh god its really funny and cute in a sad way. i have to post more pictures of her. she is just tooooo funny 

today when i went to work i left her with bye bye bunny ill be back later ok? daddy is gonna be here kay? apparently after i left she started throwing things and stomping for about and hour until she got some greens and carrot which distracted her. she doesnt like my new job.


----------



## Samara (Sep 29, 2012)

My Himalayan rat was being sold as a feeder too. My second rat is a double rex. He looks like a tiny chemo patient.


----------



## CharmmyBunny (Sep 30, 2012)

lol the double rexes are just soooooooooooo cute and funny i love it and himis are just sooo beautiful i love rats i have ALWAYS had rats.


----------

